# Does your Dogs Tongue Hang Out



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fallen tongue hangs out of his mouth all the time. When he's playing, running, sitting, laying down the list goes on. What's up with that. Just want to see if your dog does the same thing to or is it just him.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper's tongue doesn't hang out unless he's licking something or someone. He loves giving doggy kisses.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie's tongue doesn't hang out at all. When she is really hot and has been running like crazy it can, but generally she isn't a panter and gives delicate kisses. I know males seem to have bigger tongues that hang out more. Maybe it is because he is a boy? You live in Texas, where it is humid. That might account for it, too. You'll know come winter.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeph's never does, Shadows tongue hangs out the side when he's panting and his father had the longest tongue I've ever seen on a poodle this is him here


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Anntig, that is an impressive tongue! I think they look devilish with those big tongues.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

amazing isn't it. I was always surprised it fitted back in his mouth.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

_Sung to the tune of "Turkey in the Straw."_

*Does Fallen's tongue hang low, does it wobble to and fro?
Can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow?
Can he carry it over his shoulder like a continental soldier, does his tongue... hang... low?*

(Sorry, I just got back from four days of non-stop music making at the Berkeley Old Time Music Convention, and the title of this thread popped the tune right into my head. :smile


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes....if she is hot....and it gets longer and longer the hotter she gets...lol If she is running a lot and playing and its hot, her tongue seems to almost drag the ground!!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> _Sung to the tune of "Turkey in the Straw."_
> 
> *Does Fallen's tongue hang low, does it wobble to and fro?
> Can you tie it in a knot, can you tie it in a bow?
> ...


that is tooo funny I started to put that in my thread and the answer to your question is you can almost tie it. LOL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

outwest said:


> Bonnie's tongue doesn't hang out at all. When she is really hot and has been running like crazy it can, but generally she isn't a panter and gives delicate kisses. I know males seem to have bigger tongues that hang out more. Maybe it is because he is a boy? You live in Texas, where it is humid. That might account for it, too. You'll know come winter.


Yeah its been real hot out here, but fall is here so we will see. LOL


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, Trev's hangs out, especially when he's hot and feeling a bit goofy...then it tends to hang off to one side.  Makes him look so funny!!


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in tx also and truff's does when she gets hot ( which is pretty often. Lol) but not just all the time


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

*Tongues*

Does anyone remember a camp song by the name of Do Your Ears Hang Low? That's the first thing I thought of when I read the original post. I couldn't get that song out of my head until I wrote my own lyrics. One hour later, here it is. Yikes! There must have been better ways for me to spend my time this evening, but this was the most fun...said with tongue in cheek.


Does your tongue hang low?
Does it wobble to and fro?
Can you tie it in a knot?
Can you tie it in a bow?
Can you throw it over your shoulder or will you wait until you’re older?
Does your tongue hang low?

Does your tongue hang high?
From your jaw back to your thigh?
Does it flop when you’re hot?
Does it stop when you’re not?
Can it wiggle it in the breeze from seas to shining seas?
Does your tongue hang high?

Does your tongue hang wide?
Does it bounce from side to side?
Can it trickle to the ground?
Can it whisper any sound?
Does it stick to your nose when you strike your famous pose?
Does your tongue hang wide?

Does your tongue hang up?
When you’re sipping from a cup?
Will it slurp the last lick?
Will it find the lost stick?
Can it scoop the last noodle then you’ve got to be a poodle.
Does your tongue hang up?

Does your tongue hang down?
Does it grin instead of frown?
Do you keep it near your teeth?
Do you hang it far beneath?
Is it true that it’ll awaken to the smell of frying bacon?
Does your tongue hang down?

Does your tongue hang here?
When you wished it hung there?
Do you think about the ease?
Not in public if you please.
Have you thought about confessin your private indiscretion?
Does your tongue hang here?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cynthadia said:


> Does anyone remember a camp song by the name of Do Your Ears Hang Low? That's the first thing I thought of when I read the original post. I couldn't get that song out of my head until I wrote my own lyrics. One hour later, here it is. Yikes! There must have been better ways for me to spend my time this evening, but this was the most fun...said with tongue in cheek.
> 
> 
> Does your tongue hang low?
> ...


That was tooooooo funny LOL ROTFL


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Midge0413 said:


> I live in tx also and truff's does when she gets hot ( which is pretty often. Lol) but not just all the time


Yeah it been way to hot this summer, glad its finally cooled down a bit. What part of texas are you in.


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

Southeast tx. About an hour and a half from Houston


----------

